

How's My Driving?: Mediocre Games - JuurianChi
http://atodev3.com/archives/2684

======
gravitronic
Ow. I'm not one to patrol grammar but attempting to read that article hurt my
brain.

It's one thing to use the wrong syntax occasionally, but it's altogether a
different thing to publish an article that reads like a core dump of your
brain. For a moment I thought I was having a seizure.

~~~
lambada
At the bottom it notes that this series of articles is written while drunk.

A shame really, I'm sure this could have a point behind it, perhaps about any
decline in video game quality, but as it is I just don't know.

